# Messing With Chinga!



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey there,

Id just like to point out that Chinga seems very skinny and is lacking muscle, this could be the reason or half the reason that he is refusing it is very hard for a horse to jump when they have not been conditioned properly to do so, just a heads up.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

AztecBaby said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Id just like to point out that Chinga seems very skinny and is lacking muscle, this could be the reason or half the reason that he is refusing it is very hard for a horse to jump when they have not been conditioned properly to do so, just a heads up.


Thanks, If you had seen him when he first arrived, then you would know that he has built muscle up and is getting more "fat". Thanks though, and he only refused once and after that he was fine. I am not saying you are wrong I am just adding something in.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Thanks, If you had seen him when he first arrived, then you would know that he has built muscle up and is getting more "fat". Thanks though, and he only refused once and after that he was fine. I am not saying you are wrong I am just adding something in.


_Either way, you should probably try and plump him up. 
He's cute._


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Fire Eyes said:


> _Either way, you should probably try and plump him up. _
> _He's cute._


^ This.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Your right, your position does suck.....LOL JK JK JK JK JK JK JK! iM KIDDING!!
I dont think it looks bad, you just need to have a strait back and yous heels down and your toes up.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Your photos look cute and it looks as if you were having fun.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

PassionHorse said:


> ^ This.


yeah I am awear of some of the things wrong in my posistion, usually its better. 

Also I know he is cute and I was having tonnes of fun, as I said before I am slowly plumping him up. He is an ex-race horse so he was very skinny when I got him.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Chinga is very handsome! It looks like you two had a good time.  

He also appears to have a lot of trust in you. A lot of horses probably wouldn't let you stand on their back. Seems like a sweet natured boy.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Racehorses aren't usually skinny, they are fit :]

Looks like you were having a good time. You only just started jumping him, right? That's a pretty decent and mean jump for a begginner! If I were you I would do some grid work and nice, friendly little jumps until he builds his confidence and learns where to put his feet. A ground pole is a MUST for horses learning to jump, it helps them to judge the correct distance.

Cool photos!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> Your right, your position does suck.....LOL JK JK JK JK JK JK JK! iM KIDDING!!



That was pretty rude?:?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Chinga looks like he tries really hard for you and it is very apparent that you two have a special relationship!

I am concerned that he is not muscled enough to be jumping yet. Jumping before a horse is ready can lead to injury and I surely wouldn't want that to happen to such a beautiful boy!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> That was pretty rude?:?


I was kidding Did you not see that it said"JK JK JK JK JK JK JK IM KIDDING?1?!?!" I think she has awonderful postion for a begginer.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, there is going to be no more jumping for a while. I've been jumping since I was 6 but stopped for a while. Yeah we both trust each other tonnes!


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

He looks like a lovely boy, that has alot of trust in you for laying backwards and standing up. Well done


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I trust him because I've worked him through his bad stages thanks for the comments on how much he trusts me and how much I trust him it means alot to me


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

thats good  ignore the rude comments, you and your horse look fab together


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, it took ALOT of work to get us there and it hurts when people make rude comments, but I ignore them and read the nice comments. Because its what I love to do, so I do it.


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

that's good


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Thanks, it took ALOT of work to get us there and it hurts when people make rude comments, but I ignore them and read the nice comments. Because its what I love to do, so I do it.



Here is a nice comment! I think your horse is very pretty! Me and my mare are western gamers (like barrels, poles, rodeo stuff!) but every once in a while we'll do some jumping around. its fun to switch things up!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I am hoping to start doing rodeo on him soon. We have done a little bit but he is still learning at it.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

good on you!! he looks gorgeous!! true he's a bit on the skinny side but geez do i know how hard it is to put weight on thoroughbreds!! sheesh!! took us 12 months to get barney the right weight!! keep up the good work!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

-xx-sally-xx- said:


> good on you!! he looks gorgeous!! true he's a bit on the skinny side but geez do i know how hard it is to put weight on thoroughbreds!! sheesh!! took us 12 months to get barney the right weight!! keep up the good work!!


Thanks, I'm glad at least one person understands how hard it is to put weight on a TB


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Yeah, I am hoping to start doing rodeo on him soon. We have done a little bit but he is still learning at it.


Ohhh exciting! i love hanging on for dear life trying to beat that timer!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

He's a cutie! For jumping, I'd suggest putting down a ground pole. It's diificult for horses to see a vertical jump with no groundline, so that could be why he stopped.

And man, some thoroughbreds can take forever to get weight on! My boy is holding a good weight with 5 scoops of grain a day! Sheesh, that's twice as much as anyone else in the barn!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice! I like that there is a change since the last posts i have read . Try moving your hands up when you go into jumping position.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm hoping to get some more photos soon.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I can totally understand how hard it is to put weight on horses that are skinny/have been skinny for a while. Spirit was always skinny back at the ranch where we bought him from and 1 year and over 200 pounds later, he still looks skinny o.0 I love your horse! TB are so cute! I've never seen anyone stand on a TB before, every other TB I've seen (that didn't hurt me) wouldn't sit still for more than 2 seconds. The ones from the racetrack were worse so it's apparent that you love your horse and your horse knows how much you love him.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I didn't see any rude comments on here.

It's good to see you changing things up and trying new things. Looks like you are both having a good time. What are your goals with the trick riding stuff? My next goal is to stand up on my boys back and crack my whip.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He looks like a sweet horse. Love the second picture of you lying on your belly sitting on his bum. You guys are cute together


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I didn't see any rude comments on here.
> 
> It's good to see you changing things up and trying new things. Looks like you are both having a good time. What are your goals with the trick riding stuff? My next goal is to stand up on my boys back and crack my whip.


 
I've done that I did it later on but didn't get a photo of it. Not sure whats next I just do whatever comes to mind.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Cracking a stockwhip? Like the actual gunshot-sound crack? Good on you!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah. I had done it around him before hand so I knew he wasn't going to go crazy. I was very impressed with him.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I do it at shows at a canter/gallop etc. I just want to take it slow standing on his back cause I don't want him to think i'm gonna whip him in the eye or something. 

I would love to see some video. What type of whip do you have, what type of crack do you do? I didn't think anyone else on here cracked stockwhips!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Just thought I'd let everyone know. Chinga is on the way to being fattened up he got some new food on Friday and its called Corn Bran. Aperantly it helps fatten them up


----------

